# Build quality of houses in US



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all,

I have spoke to a number of people concerned at the build quality of houses in US.
This is because here in the UK most houses are brick built not timber.
Is this the case?Does it matter?
If anyone has heard of/had any experiences please let me know.
We are realy keen on Florida and with hurricanes a possibility this surely must be a consideration?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

barlow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have spoke to a number of people concerned at the build quality of houses in US.
> This is because here in the UK most houses are brick built not timber.
> ...



lol ..if there is a cat 5 coming ... kiss you ass goodbye ...
for better odds keep away from the coast


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> lol ..if there is a cat 5 coming ... kiss you ass goodbye ...
> for better odds keep away from the coast


The coast is the dream my friend
Got to be a bit more on the old house insurance then?any figures appreciated...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

barlow said:


> The coast is the dream my friend
> Got to be a bit more on the old house insurance then?any figures appreciated...


You have that problem figured out. Some carriers do not underwrite FL at all or only with restrictions. 2010 is supposed to be another hurricane year. On the other hand friends of mine in Idaho are currently in a so called 100-year-flood. Quotes will depend on a number of factors from history of a specific sructure to your credit rating. 

Florida lives by county as far as administration goes. Google any county and look for building codes, building specifications ...

Wood is considerable more flexible not to mention lighter then brick. It depends what you want to fall down on you:>) Our current house (a couple of miles further up the Pandhandle and inland but hurricane/tornado prone as can be) is wood framing bricked up with some 21st century quirks. What you need and can get depends on where in FL and how much you will put on the table.


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

twostep said:


> You have that problem figured out. Some carriers do not underwrite FL at all or only with restrictions. 2010 is supposed to be another hurricane year. On the other hand friends of mine in Idaho are currently in a so called 100-year-flood. Quotes will depend on a number of factors from history of a specific sructure to your credit rating.
> 
> Florida lives by county as far as administration goes. Google any county and look for building codes, building specifications ...
> 
> Wood is considerable more flexible not to mention lighter then brick. It depends what you want to fall down on you:>) Our current house (a couple of miles further up the Pandhandle and inland but hurricane/tornado prone as can be) is wood framing bricked up with some 21st century quirks. What you need and can get depends on where in FL and how much you will put on the table.


All great advice thanks once again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

barlow said:


> All great advice thanks once again.


I will gladly chat with you about building codes, what you can really put in a house (touchless faucets are last year's snow - tell your wife about self-washing windows) ... PM may be a good route. Make sure you have lots of patience, time and good interim quarters no matter if you build or remodel. Contractors are an international XYZ.


----------

